# Washing the dishes.



## gallantwarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

My son left yesterday to return to Afghanistan.  He has been in Iraq, but his CinC decided to move the troops from Iraq to Afghanistan.  My son has been on his two-week leave granted during his deployment.  I spoke to my daughter this afternoon, here's a story she shared with me:

After delivering Daddy to the airport to return to Afghanistan, my 10-yr-old granddaughter was angry that her Daddy was leaving and demanded to know why.  My daughter tried to bring the issue into the frame of reference a 10-yr-old might understand.
She asked what would happen if, after telling the child to wash the dishes, she went to the grocery store?  The little girl admitted that she would probably not wash the dishes.  When asked what she would do if Mom stayed to make sure she washed the dishes, the child admitted she would have washed the dishes.
So, my daughter explained that Daddy had told someone (Iraqis) to wash the dishes and he left before they were done.  They had not washed the dishes.  Now, he needed to return to make sure the Afghanis washed the dishes before he could come home...


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 10, 2011)

Prayers for your son in Afghanistan, gallantwarrior. I hope he is safe and returns home okay.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 11, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Prayers for your son in Afghanistan, gallantwarrior. I hope he is safe and returns home okay.



Thank you gratly for your thoughts and good wishes, Freedombecki!  May you enjoy a wonderful Christmas and a healthy and successful New Year.  GW


----------

